# what is this for a Garrett turbo ?



## jouch (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi,
I have this turbo which is a Garrett ??
It looks bigger than a T25 but doesnt look like any T28 Ive ever seen.
THe only numbers on it are RB-525 and 106754.

It has an internal wastegate likea T25 but then has some "factory" dump-pipe which extends out of the exhast housing with a bend and is fairly heavy duty with a length of about 30cm.

I do have photos but im not sure i can post them on this forum as i have never posted anything before. This is my first post!

Cheers for any help you could provide.
Jouch


----------



## Saian (Apr 12, 2004)

isn't it a gt serie ???


----------



## jouch (Mar 8, 2004)

I dont think it is a GT series turbo.
I forgot some letters in the serial numbers.

106754 - RB 525 DEV

Cheers
jouch


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what are the flange patterns and bolt holes on it?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

email me da pics so i can post it.. [email protected]


----------

